# Camera for horse trailer



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

I put a system in my 2011 silverado,quick disconnect cable 7 inch monitor and 1 camera for a little over $300. Great picture and i dont have to worry about what is going on. Not sure how much shipping would be to your neck of the woods but might be worth checking . .Ag-Camera's,Horse trailer camera,Grain cart camera,RV backup camera,ag-cam, Wireless backup camera,


----------



## dazzarap (May 7, 2012)

thanks rmax. But where did you mount the monitor?


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

I hung the monitor at the botton of the dash beside the 4 wheel shift lever, it comes with a articulating bracket.I'm not sure if the LTZ has a full console or not , mine has a center jump seat that i only use as an armrest.


----------

